# Shift Taste hat Schluckauf. PS/2 Problem oder Software?

## Dorsai!

Hallo.

Seit einiger Zeit stelle ich immer häufiger das Problem fest, dass bei längerem Schreiben auf einmal nur Großbuchstaben geschrieben werden. Das Problem verhält sich exakt als würde die Shift Taste Klemmen. Also nicht wie Capslock. Es sind keine Hotkeys mehr möglich und auch keine "Alt Gr" Drittbelegungen.

Auch das aufheben von Markierungen in Textfeldern ist wie bei gedrückter Shift Taste nicht möglich.

Der Fehler tritt willkürlich auf, ohne dass ich eine Taste drücke und verschwindet innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten von selbst wieder. Danach kann ich wieder eine Weile normal weiter schreiben.

Es liegt nicht an der Tastatur. Ich verwende alte mechanische Tastaturen. Ich habe schon eine Model M fast ruiniert, weil ich dachte es liegt an der Feder und diese dann ein bisschen gestreckt habe.

Momentan schreibe ich auf einer Cherry und bei dieser habe ich den Fehler (jetzt gerade trat es übrigens wieder auf) immer noch.

Ich kann nicht sagen, wie es bei einer USB Tastatur aussieht, da ich keine mehr besitze die Funktioniert, aber bisher ist es nur auf PS/2 Tastaturen aufgefallen.

hat wer eine Idee woher das kommen könnte? PS/2 auf dem Mainboard defekt?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Dorsai,

bei so was hilft nur systematisches vorgehen um die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen. Die Tastatur hast du ja jetzt schon gewechselt... um ganz Sicher zu gehen das es an der Software liegt, würde ich  einfach mal von einer Live-CD Booten oder ein anderes Betriebssystem.

Wenn du z.B. KDE verwendest dann würde ich mir noch ein schlankes fluxbox und probieren ob es da auch zu Problemen kommt. Vielleicht ist es ja eine Tastatureinstellung in KDE.

Anhand deiner Beschreibung würde ich aber eher die Hardware als den Verursacher vermuten. Hast du vor kurzem vielleicht Wasser in deine Tastatur bekommen? Oder verwendest du eine (Funk-)Verlängerung? Wie schaut es aus mit dem PS2-Port oder dem Stecker an der Tastatur? Sind die Pins verbogen oder ausgeleiert?

Ah ja, installier dir mal x11-apps/xev damit kannst du sehen welche Tasten X-Org als gedrückt bemerkt. Es hilft dir vielleicht nicht sofort weiter, aber du bemerkst vielleicht "das eine Taste kaputt ist, weil sie immer wieder gedrückt wird" und könntest als workaround auf eine mögliche Fehlfunktion "die Funktion der Feststell oder Shift-Taste auf eine andere Taste auslagern" (mit xmodmap). Aber wie und ob das geht.. denke das wäre sehr viel Fummel-Arbeit.

Vielleicht erst mal eine neue USB-Tastatur testen.. von Freunden ausleihen oder so, und wenn das Hilft für 20 euro eine neue kaufen. Gerade bei solchen unnahbaren Problemen lohnt die Zeit oft nicht die man in eine Lösung investiert...

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie alt ist denn das Mainboard? Der Tastaturcontroller könnte ne Macke haben. An den PS/2 Port glaube ich eher nicht, weil der ja nicht für jede Taste einen PIN hat. Wenn der ne Macke hätte, dann würden viel mehr Tasten spinnen.

Ansonsten, es gibt recht günstig PS/2-USB Adapter. Da kannst du eine PS/2 Tastatur an USB anschließen. Oder du leihst dir mal eine aus. Bei Saturn und Media Markt darfst doch alles innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückbringen....

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten, es gibt recht günstig PS/2-USB Adapter. Da kannst du eine PS/2 Tastatur an USB anschließen. Oder du leihst dir mal eine aus. Bei Saturn und Media Markt darfst doch alles innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückbringen....

  Das ist ein Grund warum ich bei diesen Läden keine Hardware mehr kaufe, hab es schon mehrfach erlebt das gebrauchte und beanstandete/defekte Hardware dann als neu weiter verkauft wurde. Bei einem Scanner lagen zb noch die Reparatur Dokumente vom Vorgänger mit drin   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wenn man den Laden direkt vor der Tür hat geht es ja noch, doch ich muss zb ca. 70 Kilometer fahren, den Sprit und die vergeudete Zeit ersetzt einen da leider niemand...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Off-Topic
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ansonsten, es gibt recht günstig PS/2-USB Adapter. Da kannst du eine PS/2 Tastatur an USB anschließen. Oder du leihst dir mal eine aus. Bei Saturn und Media Markt darfst doch alles innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückbringen....  Das ist ein Grund warum ich bei diesen Läden keine Hardware mehr kaufe, hab es schon mehrfach erlebt das gebrauchte und beanstandete/defekte Hardware dann als neu weiter verkauft wurde. Bei einem Scanner lagen zb noch die Reparatur Dokumente vom Vorgänger mit drin  
> 
> Wenn man den Laden direkt vor der Tür hat geht es ja noch, doch ich muss zb ca. 70 Kilometer fahren, den Sprit und die vergeudete Zeit ersetzt einen da leider niemand...

 Was dachtest du denn, was die mit den Sachen  machen, die die Leute zurück bringen? Ich finde das absolut unseriös. Deshalb habe ich da auch keine Skrupel, mir da etwas zu Testzwecken auszuleihen.

----------

## Dorsai!

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Tastatur ist erstmal ausgeschlossen. Wie gesagt, ich hab schon mehrmals durchgewechselt.

USB Tastatur leih ich mir morgen aus.

Bei einer LiveCD kam es in den 2 Stunden als ich mein letztes Backup gezogen habe auch nicht auf.

Werd morgen mal eine Session in Fluxbox machen, und mal kucken obs daran liegt, aber auch Fluxbox ist ja nur ein WM. Der Fehler Tritt sowohl bei QT/KDE Programmen wie Kwrite oder Kopete, als auch bei GTK Programmen wie Firefox und Openoffice auf.

Ich müsste höchstens mal ausprobieren ob das nur mit den X Treibern oder auch in der Konsole auftritt, aber ich bin zu faul 2h in der Konsole zu sitzen, zu schreiben und zu warten dass der Fehler auftritt.

PS: Ein weiterer Fehler: ich kann jetzt in QT Anwendungen keine "^" (Potenzzeichen links neben der 1) mehr machen. In GTK Anwendungen funktioniert das allerdings wie ihr seht noch.

Weiß nicht ob das was miteinander zutun hat, aber evtl. hilfts ja.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für einen Treiber benutzt du denn für X? Übersetze den mal neu. Und schau unter KDE mal nach, ob da die Tastatur richtig eingestellt ist. Den Fehler mit den qt-Anwendungen hast du unter KDE oder Gnome? Ist da die Tastatur richtig eingestellt?

----------

## Dorsai!

Ich verwende evdev mit HAL

Ich hab den Treiber gestern neu kompiliert und heute ist der Fehler noch nicht aufgetreten. 

Auch nicht unter Fluxbox.

Das schlimme ist halt, dass der Fehler nur sporadisch auftritt. Ich kann mir also vorerst noch nicht sicher sein, ob er weg ist.

Die "^" gingen jedenfalls nach dem neukompilieren von evdev wieder.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hatte das auch schon ab und an mal, das es bei einem Update des X-Servers Probleme mit der Tastatur gab. Deshalb übersetzte ich als erstes den evdev, wenn die Tastatur irgendwie klemmt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das auch schon ab und an mal, das es bei einem Update des X-Servers Probleme mit der Tastatur gab. Deshalb übersetzte ich als erstes den evdev, wenn die Tastatur irgendwie klemmt.

 Na wenn die Tastatur klemmt, dann muss ne neue her...  :Razz: 

Aber ein neu bauen der x11-drivers sollte idR nur nötig sein wenn es ein ein ABI Wechsel beim xorg-server gab.

Aber nungut, im Zweifel sollte ein neu bauen nach einem xorg-server Update nicht schaden.. 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Laut den Elogs soll es ja nur beim Wechsel auf den 1.6 nötig gewesen sein. Aber bei mir hat es trotzdem manchmal geklemmt. Und wie es scheint, nicht nur bei mir.

----------

## Josef.95

Dort steht das es nach einem ABI Wechsel nötig ist,

ein ABI Wechsel gibt es idR nur bei einem minor Versions Update

also zb von 1.5 => 1.6 => 1.7 usw

/edit:

Bei ein Upgrade auf xorg-server-1.7 lautet es zb:  *postinst wrote:*   

> You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.6
> 
> or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because
> 
> of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.
> ...

 

----------

## Dorsai!

also beim update von 1.6 auf 1.7 hab ich sicher evdev reemerged. Das ist ja auch schon wieder ewig her. Solange hab ich das Problem noch garnicht. Zwischen drin waren ja auch schon wieder haufenweise kleine updates von sowohl server als auch drivers.

Ausserdem äussern sich solche Probleme dann dadurch, dass garkein Input mehr geht.

Bisher ist der Fehler immer noch nicht aufgetreten. Der reemerge denke ich hats gebracht.

----------

## nightmarez

Hallo,

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit das gleiche Problem. Hab auch schon meine USB-Tastatur durch eine PS2 erstetzt, was allerdings auch keine Lösung war. Ich werde es mal mit der erneuten Übersetzung von evdev und allen X-Treibern versuchen. Ob das Problem nur bei KDE-4.4.x (welches ich benutze) auftritt müsste ich mit einer Test-Session unter Fluxbox oder ähnliches mal testen. Auf jeden Fall nervt das Problem, wenn man gerade in OpenOffice einen Text schreiben will. Bin aber schon glücklich jemand gefunden zu haben, der das gleiche Problem hat.

Dorsai!: Kannst du mal schreiben, welche Packete du neu übersetzt hast?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Fang erst mal nur mit dem evdev an. Wenn du alles mögliche neu übersetzt, dann weißt du hinterher nicht mehr, an was es lag. Da scheint etwas im Argen zu liegen. Oder du hast es beim Wechsel deiner Xorg Version vergessen.

----------

## nightmarez

Hm .. normal kompilier ich die Treiber nach jedem Xorg update neu ... vielleicht habe ich das in der Hitze des Gefechts mal vergessen ... ich versuch das später und berichte dann.

Danke schonmal

----------

## Dorsai!

Also das neu kompilieren von evdev hilft auch nix. Es tritt immernoch auf.

Ich habe mal 2h Fluxbox laufen lassen. in der Zeit trat es nicht auf (hatte einen gegenstand auf eine Taste gelegt und schreiben lassen.)

Kann aber auch sein, dass es einfach noch nicht aufgetreten ist.

Ich habe aber auch KDE 4.4 daher wäre das schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt. Ansonsten habe ich ein ~amd64 System.

Mein xorg-server ist auf Version 1.7.4.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast in der Zwischenzeit schon mal eine USB Tastatur ausprobiert? Oder eine LiveCD?

----------

## Dorsai!

Ich hatte mal die sysrescuecd drin und während eines laufenden Backups einen Texteditor offen und eine Taste beschwert. Der Fehler trat nicht auf.

USB Tastatur hab ich auch eine ausprobiert. Ebenfalls nicht lange, da es sich nur um eine Mini Tastatur handelt. War die einzige die ich auftreiben konnte.

Der Fehler tritt vielleicht alle 2h einmal merklich auf. Kann sein, dass er öfter auftritt ich es aber meistens übersehe.

Wie gesagt ist aber das nervige an der Sache ist, dass der Fehler sehr unregelmäßig und nur sporadisch auftritt.

PS@nightmarez: Hast zu zufällig SCIM oder Ibus oder einen anderen Input Manager laufen? Denke zwar nicht, dass es daran liegt, aber ich habe Ibus laufen (allerdings die meiste Zeit deaktiviert)

----------

